# Drop in swirl!



## lpstephy85 (Oct 5, 2013)

I think that is that this is called. If not, I would like to know the real name. I poured the white in to the mold at a very lite trace then alternated pouring the yellow and blue from up high. Scented with WSP Blueberry, Coconut, and and little Margarita Lime.





Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## neeners (Oct 5, 2013)

Gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## Aunt Polly (Oct 5, 2013)

That is so pretty!!  I will have to try that!

Sent from my P771A using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## renata (Oct 5, 2013)

So gorgeous!


----------



## osso (Oct 5, 2013)

Love this!


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 5, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## Saswede (Oct 5, 2013)

Stunning - I've never tried this, but will need to do so ASAP!


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## kazmi (Oct 5, 2013)

Pretty!  I love your color selection!


----------



## PinkCupcake (Oct 5, 2013)

Really pretty! That's one of my favorite techniques. Every batch turns out different.


----------



## JennH (Oct 5, 2013)

So pretty! 

I had to google the technique, add me to the lst of people who are going to try this!


----------



## Lindy (Oct 5, 2013)

It's actually called the _*Drop Swirl*_ and you did a wonderful job.....


----------



## lpstephy85 (Oct 5, 2013)

Lindy said:


> It's actually called the _*Drop Swirl*_ and you did a wonderful job.....



Thanks, Lindy! I think I was mixing soap making with skateboarding lingo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## savonierre (Oct 5, 2013)

That is beautiful..


----------



## evilnurse (Oct 6, 2013)

Love this. Pretty soaps.  Like the others, I will have to try this soon


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## porumi (Oct 6, 2013)

Love it!!!


Thanks,
Porumi


----------



## soapsbysonja (Oct 7, 2013)

I do this a lot!! Yours turned out pretty!


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## angelsthreeinc (Oct 7, 2013)

Wish mine looked like this so jealous ;-)


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## TVivian (Oct 7, 2013)

Lovely! Very pretty.


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## Lildlege1 (Oct 29, 2013)

Love this look. Very nice soap


----------



## Skatergirl46 (Oct 29, 2013)

That came out great! I need to try this swirl method.


----------



## CP_soapery (Oct 29, 2013)

I love this, will definitely be trying it. Your colors are beautiful, very classy!


----------



## Tienne (Oct 29, 2013)

Wow, very nice! (Note to self: Postpone making calendula soap tomorrow and do a drop swirl instead!) Great colour combo you got going there!


----------



## lpstephy85 (Oct 29, 2013)

Thanks all! The white is starting to turn a little bit because if the vanilla in the FO's but I just want to embrace it. If it is dramatic I will post a follow up.


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## JaimeM (Oct 29, 2013)

Wow! That's so pretty!! I love the colors!


----------

